# Schalter über LPT Anschließen



## DJHimmi (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo leute ,

ich brauche dringend eure HIlfe,
ich will mehrere Schalter (zum drücken etc)
an über LPT anschließen und dann über ein 
Programm (wahrscheinlich in VB geschrieben) auszulesen
welcher gedrückt wurde um dannach entsprechende Funktionen 
auszuführen. (z.B. WinAmp starten was auch immer).
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich solche Schalter (die ja nur aus 2 Pins bestehen)
an den Parallelport anschließen muss Ich will ja schließlich auch keine Bauteile rösten bei dem versuch. Als nächstes würde ich dann versuchen mit nem Programm die Signale auszulesen.

Bitte hilfe !

Danke Himmi


----------



## bmit (9. November 2004)

Guckst Du hier


----------

